# help, radiale anordnung



## nanda (6. November 2001)

hallo experten,

entweder bin ich zu blöd ps oder die suchen-funktion zu benutzen.

ich hoffe, jemand kann das prob lösen, ein tut oder einen vorherigen thread linken.

ich möchte ein einmal gezeichnetes objekt 5 oder 7 mal im kreis anordnen, so daß die objekte die eckpunkte eines sterns darstellen. gut erklärt?

wahrscheinlich ist es wieder mal ganz einfach.

danke schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## pz^1 (6. November 2001)

ich weiss nich ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe aber ich denke mal du meinst das so:

du hast dein bild die ebene kopierst du
dann gehst du entweder auf frei_transformieren oder auf 
transformieren->drehen und da kannst dann angeben wie weit.
beides unter dem menüpunkt bearbeiten zu finden.
und wende det gemacht hast machst noch ne ebenekopie und halt nochmal 
transformiern solange bis du det gewünschte ergebniss hast.

hoffe das war det was du suchtest


----------



## nanda (6. November 2001)

@pz^1
danke für deine lösung. leider kenne ich diese vorgehensweise schon. das problem hierbei ist jedoch die festlegung des drehpunktes. insbesondere wenn ich - wie ich beschrieben habe - das objekt in UNGERADER anzahl anordnen möchte. 

bei einer GERADEN anzahl kann ich das objekt vorher spiegeln, so daß der drehpunkt bei jeder transformation genau in der mitte liegt.

ansonsten liegt der drehpunkt bei anwahl der transformation immer in der mitte des selektierten objektes. zur radialen anordnung muß ich den drehpunkt nach außenverlagern. dieser muß für alle kopien gleich sein. nach jeder transformation setzt ps aber den drehpunkt wieder in die mitte zurück. okay, man könnte vielleicht mit der positionsanzeige den x,y-wert des erstmals gewählten drehpunktes feststellen und auf alle transformationen anwenden. 

aber es gibt doch sicher eine elegantere lösung.


----------



## -H- (6. November 2001)

hi,
ich versuch gerade dein Problem zu verstehen und muß gestehen das ich daran scheitere. Einfach Objekte sternenförmig zu verteilen, kann ja nicht das Problem sein. Du willst eine soweit wie möglich automatisierte Lösung, oder? Erkläre mir bitte mal warum genau der Drehpunkt verschoben werden muß dafür.

(Bei PS6 kannst du wenn du transformieren gewählt hast den Drehpunkt über ein kleines Symbol in der Optionsleiste an den Rand verlegen. Siehe angehängte Datei) 

grüße
H


----------



## Tribalman (6. November 2001)

Markier die Stelle, an der der Drehpunkt sich 
befinden soll mit Hilfslinien und stell´ die 
Option "an Hilfslinien ausrichten" ein. Dann 
dürfe es kein Problem sein den Drehpunkt immer 
schnell nach aussen zu legen.


----------



## nanda (6. November 2001)

@-H-
ich glaube, den drehpunkt an den rand zu legen bringt nicht allzuviel, zumindest nicht bei der sache, die ich mir vorstelle.
am einfachsten kann ich dir mein problem mit den schwarzen punkten auf dem blindenzeichen erklären. alle drei sind um einen punkt herum angeordnet. deshalb muß der drehpunkt jeweils außerhalb des schwarzen punktes liegen. zeichne ich einen punkt und lasse den drehpunkt da, wo in ps standardmäßig hinsetzt, kann ich die geschichte transformieren wie ich will, es wird sich kein zweiter kreis ergeben (weil sich der kreis nur um seinen mittelpunkt dreht). deshalb muß der drehpunkt nach außen (d.h. außerhalb des schwarzen punktes).

@tribalman
ja, so dürfte es gehen, obwohl ich nicht gerade ein freund von hilfslinien bin. oder kannst du mir ein tip geben, wie ich nach festlegung des ersten drehpunktes die hilfslinien in form eines kreuzes automatisch festlegen kann.

ihr merkt, ich bin ein freund des automatischen.

schon mal danke


----------



## -H- (7. November 2001)

mmm...also, du hast dein Objekt auf einer Ebene und duplizierst diese erstmal. Gehst dann auf transformieren und verschiebst erstmal mit gedrückter shift-taste den Mittelpunkt soweit wie nötig und drehst dann (für 5 Objekte) genau um 72° in irgendeine Richtung. Wenn du jetzt diese Ebene nochmal kopierst und auf 'erneut transformieren' gehst behält er der Mittelpunkt bei und dreht halt nochmal um 72°. Den Rest kann man sich ja denken...

entscheidend ist die erste drehung korrekt zu machen.

gruß
H


----------



## nanda (8. November 2001)

@-H-
danke, genau das war´s *aufdieschulterklopf*
und ich hab´ noch gesagt: "wahrscheinlich ist es wieder mal ganz einfach."


----------

